# ***OFFICIAL*** Matt Hughes vs BJ Penn Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Matt Hughes in a rubber match with BJ 'The Prodigy' Penn at UFC 123 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I can see BJ knocking out Hughes in the 2nd round. Either that or a TKO from strikes after dropping him with a punch.

Either way I think BJ takes this and I don;t see it going to a decision, Hughes doesn't have the speed in his takedowns he once had he's toast.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Going with BJ to finish off the trilogy as long as he can keep up the pace. If he starts to fade then it's Hughes. Hughes usually starts off slow then picks up the pace in the latter rounds. Hughes doesn't really interest me unless it's against Fitch or Koschek. He's no longer a contender. BJ on the other hand poses a lot of new matchups.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I actually think it will go the distance, with Penn picking up the UD.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I think Hughes will switch with his twin who will be hiding cageside in the 2nd in order to outcardio the hawaiian doink style.

Going for Hughes UD, I dunno why, I've enjoyed the farmboy's revival as of late.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Penn by RNC in the late 3rd I'm thinking, if Hughes really pushes the pace he can get Sonn... I mean, triangled.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

bj is gonna beat his arse


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Penn here. I think his BJJ is good enough to deal with Hughes should the fight hit the mat. If Penn can defend Hughes' takedowns, it is going to be a long night for Hughes.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

BJ has looked so unmotivated in his past 2 fights and I fear that Frankie may have crushed his mentality.. But here's hoping that he can make a comeback and start putting on performances like he did against Sanchez, Stevenson etc.

I can't call this one but I think it will go to a decision!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

tommydaone said:


> BJ has looked so unmotivated in his past 2 fights and I fear that Frankie may have crushed his mentality.. But here's hoping that he can make a comeback and start putting on performances like he did against Sanchez, Stevenson etc.
> 
> I can't call this one but I think it will go to a decision!


Frankie has BJ's number. He was always faster and one step ahead and I think it got to BJ a little bit. I think he is motivated now for this fight with Hughes. He looks good at 170 from what I have seen in his training and he has a history with Hughes. I think he will do better.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am going to say BJ wins this he looks good and should be very motivated he should be able to win.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm going to have to go with Hughes on this one, even though I don't like him a whole lot. Just a gut feeling, although a motivated Penn is dangerous.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

looking for a sig bet with a paid member 

ill take bj :thumbsup:


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

*ok, so if bj beats hughes....*

so if he beats hughes, and looks good doing so... then stays at welterweight

who do you give him next... and how does he do against them??

hardy
Condit
Fitch
Thiago Alves 
Koscheck
nate diaz
Shields
Ellenberger
Hendricks
then obviously GSP aswell

i dont think i fancy his chances of getting another title shot at welter... i think his best bets are to have thie fight, realise he can still do it when he has passion, then drop back down to lightweight... hope edgar gets beat by gray maynard then win a fight or two to get him back in line for a shot

what do you guys think??


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Personally i'm taking Hughes in this fight but if BJ gets past him at some point he'll need to fight one of the elite WW wrestlers like Fitch and Shields and he wont get past them. If he stays at WW he'll never be champ again.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I think this is a one fight trilogy ending fight, he's going back to lightweight.

He got all excited when he weighed over 170lbs and he seemed pretty intent getting the LW belt and said he still has years to go.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Personally i'm taking Hughes in this fight but if BJ gets past him at some point he'll need to fight one of the elite WW wrestlers like Fitch and Shields and he wont get past them. If he stays at WW he'll never be champ again.


^^ This! 10x


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

after he walks through hughes he should go back to LW


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

limba said:


> ^^ This! 10x


He most likely won't be champ again regardless of weight class...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

*Attention Bj Doubters, After He Destroys Hughes...*

Don't go around saying "he is back"


BJ hasn't left, he just got beat by a better fighter in edgar.

while matt has had two poor showings against "far from ever being" contenders and caught almeida. who has seemed to be more interested in teaching then competing.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

All this BJ poop makes me want him to lose so bad!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Penn by RNC in the late 3rd I'm thinking, if Hughes really pushes the pace he can get Sonn... I mean, triangled.


lmao  I agree


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think I have to go with Hughes on this one. BJ seems pretty unmotivated as of late. Maybe fighting his hated nemesis will do the trick but I can't say that for certain!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Depends so much on wich BJ shows up for the fight!

The one who fought Frankie :/
Or the one who destroyed Diego or Kenny!

If the first one shows up, Hughes takes this! No problem!

If the second one shows up...it should be a war.
I'll give the edge to BJ in that case, but i've learned never to underestimate Hughes, after the Almeida fight!
I had Almeida winning this, on the feet and on the ground! :shame02: I was sure he would tool Hughes!

On the feet: advantage BJ - he is too fast for Hughes
but that's where Hughes could fight smart
In their first 2 fights he showed he had big problems taking BJ down. Even if the fights were such a long time ago. Both fighters got older the same way! 

I still think, Hughes could take BJ down, if he is patient and if he can find a pattern to BJ's striking.

On the ground: Hughes is stronger, better wrestler...but BJ can hold his own with his BJJ.

I won't make a prediction on this fight.

I think, first fighter to hurt the other one, will win this.

Won't be a decision imo. 2nd rd - it's all over


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

2 Words.... Who Cares... Neither show any type of sportmanship


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hexabob69 said:


> 2 Words.... Who Cares... Neither show any type of sportmanship


ouch..


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I think I have to go with Hughes on this one. BJ seems pretty unmotivated as of late. Maybe fighting his hated nemesis will do the trick but I can't say that for certain!


sig bet?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hexabob69 said:


> 2 Words.... Who Cares... Neither show any type of sportmanship


ignorant poster, is ignorant


----------



## Fabolouslife (Sep 29, 2010)

*BJ Penn, We Just Don't Know*

By Jason Kelly

Ahhhh BJ, what are you doing to yourself now? BJ Penn botched back to back fights in his previous two fights against Frankie Edgar and that made Penn revisit the welterweight division although, Penn claims he is fighting at 170 pounds because he is concerned with appealing fights as he approaches the last chapter of his career. Penn thinks a trilogy, rubber match that pairs him with Matt Hughes is an interesting fight, as well as a fight BJ thinks he thinks he can win. No one is saying that BJ is incapable of winning this fight but, few people are saying BJ is the favorite to win and numerous people are contemplating what BJ Penn will arrive at UFC 123.

It is no secret that BJ Penn has the ability to compete with anyone within his reasonable weight but, BJ’s reasonable weight stops at 165 pounds. Penn would be a heavy favorite against most of the lightweight fighters, and some of the welterweight fighters but, Matt Hughes is not one of those welterweight fighters. Hughes is much larger than BJ and Hughes is extremely talented, not to mention the momentum behind Hughes as he enters this fight. Hughes has recently dismantled a Gracie legend, a Gracie star, and a Gracie up and comer however, BJ is at the absolute opposite end of the spectrum. Penn is risking a lot in this fight, while Hughes in is a great position as far as the division and rankings are concerned.

If Penn loses at UFC 123 that will be three consecutive losses for the former UFC champ. Three consecutive losses would place BJ in a predicament which would force him to return to lightweight and fight a lower ranked opponent, revamp his training camp for the umpteenth time, or simply retire. Penn returning to lightweight would influence him to refurbish his camp because if Penn climbed the ladder to the top of the lightweight division, he could possibly meet Frankie Edgar again, and BJ needs a whole new approach if that fight happens. Retirement is not something I believe Penn is considering but, another loss may put his mind in a different place, and retirement may become a reality. Hughes though, can lose this fight and stay in the middle of the division. And if Hughes wins at UFC 123, he will be within a fight or two from the belt, which could allow some of those A.K.A. boys to have a crack at the former welterweight champion.

Penn suggests he wants meaningful, fun fights for the next while. If that statement is true Penn might improve drastically. Hughes made a similar claim after he lost to Thiago Alves, and recently Hughes seems satisfied just to fight, resulting in his recent victories now that he has relieved the pressure of stalking a title fight. We seen the same thing happen with other fighters as well and Penn definitely has the talent to still compete but, his problems of not putting his talent with the right mentality and proper training camp are something that continue to haunt Penn. Until Penn properly combines those traits he will continue to have headaches throughout his fight career. Penn has Frankie Edgar waiting for him at 155 pounds, and at 170 pounds awaits Georges St. Pierre; a man Penn will never beat with Penn’s inconsistencies.

http://www.mmareligion.com/site2/?p=1121


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

god... if ive ever asked you for anything... please let BJ brutally KO hughes and leave him wide eyed on the canvas


----------



## math2tor (Dec 17, 2008)

Dislike both guys but Penn a little bit more. Cheering for Hughes for the first time ever!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

BJ Penn is finishing Hughes and winning this fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dear lord, please continue to ignore xeberus. (he drinks y'know)


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Dear lord, please continue to ignore xeberus. (he drinks y'know)


hahaha! Plz lord don't listen to oldfan. he's old so you will see him soon enough to talk to him, and he also trolls when noone is looking and has bad taste in fighters  

sorry m8 i couldnt resist:smoke01:


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> ignorant poster, is ignorant


I await the brilliant words of wisdom you have to spout. What I said is true and exact... Have a nice day sir.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hexabob69 said:


> I await the brilliant words of wisdom you have to spout. What I said is true and exact... Have a nice day sir.


ignorance is bliss


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Go BJ!!!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

its true, A.I. would scrap


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Gotta call this for BJ...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Wow, I love Hughes entourage right now, his twin, Lawler, Pulver, and Horn.

My money is on Hughes....and that's the last we see of BJ Penn

never mind


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BJ looks focused!

But, eating peanuts made me think Hughes will win!

Hughes takes it! And not by decision!:shame02::serious01:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

COME ON HUGHES! Out-work him for the UD my brotha!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Yesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

BJ looks fired up and ready to go to war. I see BJ taking this via TKO in the 2nd.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow......

Destroyed Hughes in 30 seconds.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*WTF!!!*:shame02::shame02::shame02::shame02:


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yes! Where did Penn go?!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

easy bet


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hughes and that awesome striking of his.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn. That was quick.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Well that sucks...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Woooooooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Penn is sick. Jesus Christ The Prodigy rises again.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hughes looks *DEVASTATED*!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Holy shit. Wow. BJ Penn is a beast. Guess my skyplayer is slightly behind the Live Broadcast. That ended quick. What a performance.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Wow, I love Hughes entourage right now, his twin, Lawler, Pulver, and Horn.
> 
> My money is on Hughes....and that's the last we see of BJ Penn
> 
> never mind


and two seconds later...............



but yeah you could tell the difference between bj's entrance in this fight and his last two. He looked pumped for this


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

where did BJ go?

maybe this is the last we are going to see of him


----------



## Cragly (Oct 26, 2010)

Holy Shit.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy freaking crap! I'm shocked. I always root for BJ but didn't expect it to end that quick and that brutal!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

BJ came out to end this quickly. Best BJ we have seen in a while.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

so... did anyone not see that coming?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Not a good gameplan to stand with BJ. Penn looked very focused tonight. 

Let's hope he can maintain this momentum. He's taken us all on a rollercoaster ride these last two years.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

BJ Penn is pumped. Who's next for BJ? Jon Fitch?


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

They just showed Griffin. He needs to tell Penn only run away when you lose.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

*Attenion Penn Doubters*


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

B.J. should stick to 170, the one guy who can give wrestlers problems with his TDD and subs. 

Jon Fitch/BJ Penn sounds good to me. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was so fast I can't think of any other way to describe it more originally.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

That was more aggressive than BJ was in 50 minutes of fighting Frankie Edgar!!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I didn't see that coming. Jesus christ...is BJ not the most perplexing fighter ever? I mean, what makes this guy tick to just walk in there and dismantle Hughes effortlessly like that?


----------



## Thermopyle (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Write BJ Penn off at your peril. People continue to write him off after defeats, and he keeps coming back to dominate fights. Stick him in with Jon Fitch please.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hughes will retire now


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Gif? I had to attend an Anniversary party and didn't get the UFC.


----------



## Onizuka (Jul 3, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


>


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

can someone break down the fight. I missed tonight's event


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

3 months of training!!!
*Gone*!
Just like that!!

BJ was always gonna win the striking against Hughes!!! No brainer!
But ... Holly mother of everything!!
How did this happen!?!????

Not taking anything away from BJ, but i gotta ask:
HOW is it that such an experienced fighter like Hughes goes circling to his left...strainght into BJ's BIG right?!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

oordeel said:


> can someone break down the fight. I missed tonight's event


BJ rocked Matt with a right hand like 30-45 seconds in, then finished him off with more punches.


----------



## Cragly (Oct 26, 2010)

oordeel said:


> can someone break down the fight. I missed tonight's event


10 second mark BJ punched Hughes in the head, hughes went down and got another 5 punches and fight was stopped. = 20 secs 

That is all.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

BJ Penn does great against fighter's whose style he matches up well with. I'm not convinced that he adapts well to, and is able to overcome adversity.

No doubt it was a great performance, but looking at their ages, abilities, and stage in their respective careers, BJ SHOULD have won this fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a big time Penn fan but I have seen this before. He has a great fight then mental issues set in. I hope he can put everything aside and just fight at his best. Bj Penn is one of the best fighters in mma the only thing that stops him is himself.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

limba said:


> 3 months of training!!!
> *Gone*!
> Just like that!!
> 
> ...


getting punched in the head repeatedly does not aid in general intelligence


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Hughes will retire now


Sounded like it. 

I was really hoping for a war not a flash ko...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oordeel said:


> can someone break down the fight. I missed tonight's event


Phil Davis won via submission

Penn just murdered Hughes in 21 secs via KO

And there u have it :thumb02:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

xeberus said:


> god... if ive ever asked you for anything... please let BJ brutally KO hughes and leave him wide eyed on the canvas


It happened man BJ is a beast.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SO many people said it: "it depends so much on wich BJ Penn shows up for the fight..the one who fought Edgar or the one who fought Diego and Kenny!?"

We got our answer! 

Hughes shouldn't have made that mistake against BJ! 
I am convinced he had a game plan and everything...

He played BJ's game and lost!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

BJ was acting wierd after the fight. Is he bipolar or something?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Not a huge fan of either but when interviewed and Hughes referred to it as another paycheck for his wife.... I wasn't surprised to hear it went down like it did.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I almost started crying with joy.
Loved seeing that country motherfucker get embarrassed


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ari said:


> I almost started crying with joy.
> Loved seeing that *country motherfucker* get embarrassed


My my...what an inappropriate language for a lady!!

Gotta love it!!! :thumb02:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

footodors said:


> BJ was acting wierd after the fight. Is he bipolar or something?


haha I know right? He's a great fighter and I love watching him fight but he's a really weird dude.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

limba said:


> My my...what an inappropriate language for a lady!!
> 
> Gotta love it!!! :thumb02:


I usually try and not pay attention to the personal lives of fighters, but I seriously cannot stand Hughes. I know he's a great fighter and definitely deserves to be in the Hall of Fame, but if there is one thing I cannot stand it's a ******* bible thumper with a superiority complex. I was fathered by one, and grew up around several. Watching Hughes get KO'd was like watching MLK piss on the Confederate flag.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

*Dear Matt Hughes, YOU GOT KNOCKED THE **** OUT!!!*

War Penn!!!!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bj ******* Penn Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Jaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy Peeeennnnnnnnnnn!!!










!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

God! This fight has seriously ruined my day, and I've only been up two hours!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Sounded like it.
> 
> I was really hoping for a war not a flash ko...


*"I still think Hughes takes this fight. I have never liked Penn as I feel that he is a whiny overrated spoiled brat. He used to be great when he wanted to be the best but now he just doesn't care enough as it is too much work to compete at the top level. He only tries to get by on his natural ability when he should be trying harder to improve. Do you think Hughes hasn't watched all his recent fights and realized what Penn's weaknesses are? Do you think Penn is going to actually show us something new...

I also don't like how much respect Penn is giving Hughes, I just don't see him being motivated enough to try and destroy Hughes. Hughes is showing a lot of respect as well but some of it seems fake and Hughes is a dink so I wouldn't be surprised if he plans on crushing Penn to prove he is the better fighter. Just hoping one of these fighters come in motivated or else it is going to be like Mir vs Cro Cop with 2 guys showing too much respect and carefree attitude towards winning or losing. That isn't what this sport is about..."*

Another one of your awesome, riveting predictions! You're on a roll! Next up Rashad vs Shogun, cant wait.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

BJ was just fired up. Lots of emotion and his Pride on the line. He just made one of the best Welterweight champions look like a bum in 20 secs. I wouldn't have thought that would constitute as bipolar :/


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Bj ran out of the ring before so that wasn't something new but was pretty awesome.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

holy shit, BJ was so aggressive and it was over in a flash.....i cant believe it was over that quick......wow. If he fights aggressive like that he will be hard to overcome in future fights.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> *"I still think Hughes takes this fight. I have never liked Penn as I feel that he is a whiny overrated spoiled brat. He used to be great when he wanted to be the best but now he just doesn't care enough as it is too much work to compete at the top level. He only tries to get by on his natural ability when he should be trying harder to improve. Do you think Hughes hasn't watched all his recent fights and realized what Penn's weaknesses are? Do you think Penn is going to actually show us something new...
> 
> I also don't like how much respect Penn is giving Hughes, I just don't see him being motivated enough to try and destroy Hughes. Hughes is showing a lot of respect as well but some of it seems fake and Hughes is a dink so I wouldn't be surprised if he plans on crushing Penn to prove he is the better fighter. Just hoping one of these fighters come in motivated or else it is going to be like Mir vs Cro Cop with 2 guys showing too much respect and carefree attitude towards winning or losing. That isn't what this sport is about..."*
> 
> Another one of your awesome, riveting predictions! You're on a roll! Next up Rashad vs Shogun, cant wait.


hahahaha - no kiddin. enough already! These predictions are great fiction. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

As old as matt was getting I was afraid his chin was going away and I think that confirmed it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


>


I've said it again!!
How do you circle to your left?! Against such an excellent striker like BJ!...?! When that right is waiting to put you to sleep....

Hughes made such a big mistake. Not only because of this, but because he totally ignored his camp and gameplan (i'm 500% convinced his gameplan wasn't to stand and strike with BJ)..

He fought with his heart, not with his head. Made this fight to personal.

But now if i look back, BJ would won it on the ground also!

If he stays at WW or his next fight, i wanna see him against a powerful wrestler. See if he can avoid the TD and impose his striking.

Johnny Hendricks anyone?!


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

When BJ is motivated he makes this look so easy....no joke. 

I hope he can ride the train and capture WW gold.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Mckeever said:


>


u better watch out Zuffa is gunna sue your ass for showing the whole fight in that .gif


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M_D said:


> u better watch out Zuffa is gunna sue your ass for showing the whole fight in that .gif


LMAO...
3x the fight actually!
The .gif, from one end to the other is much longer than the fight itself! :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man, as soon as I saw the countdown and the weigh ins I knew BJ was motivated as ever. It was the same look as he had against Sanchez. He just looked SUPER FOCUSED. That's the BJ that would have kicked lil Frankie's ass. BJ finishes fights. He might have just retired Hughes. 

Aloha strength wins!!!


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I think that's the first fight I've ever seen where the replay was longer than the fight itself. WOW. War Penn!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Matt Hughes either came in with a terrible gameplan (stand and strike), or came in with a sound one and didn't follow it (set up for takedowns). 

Congratulations to BJ Penn: he looked very motivated, and having a new corner almost certainly helped.

It's unclear whether he can remain focused however; his motivation and training dropped off sharply after impressive finishes against Diego and Florian. 

It's always up and down with BJ; hopefully, he can maintain his edge.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I did not see that coming. My favorite part was when BJ called Hughes his idol.

BJ is so hit and miss. I wish he would come into all of his fights like that.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hughes always comes in striking (GSP, Serra, Renzo, Almeida, Triggs, BJ 1, 2, 3 etc...etc.) then he takes em down eventually. He's never changed. 



michelangelo said:


> Matt Hughes either came in with a terrible gameplan (stand and strike), or came in with a sound one and didn't follow it (set up for takedowns).
> Congratulations to BJ Penn: he looked very motivated, and having a new corner almost certainly helped.
> 
> It's unclear whether he can remain focused however; his motivation and training dropped off sharply after impressive finishes against Diego and Florian.
> ...


Nice show of respect. Two legends who have mutual respect. They've been through some SERIOUS BATTLE. I've always said that you achieve the ultimate respect when your enemy/opponent even gives you the nod of respect. It's the warrior spirit! 

ALOHA STRENGTH WINS OVER YEEHAW FARMBOY STRENGTH!!!



PheelGoodInc said:


> I did not see that coming. My favorite part was when BJ called Hughes his idol.
> 
> BJ is so hit and miss. I wish he would come into all of his fights like that.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

That fight was tough for me. I had my Penn shirt on and wanted him to win (just barely, 'cause I like Hughes too) but I didn't want to see either guy go out like that. Seeing Hughes just get demolished made me a little sad even if I was happy Penn is back on track. BJ just has such good hands and that's always been one of Matt's weaknesses. The man has no stand up!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

holy f***ing shit!!!! This fight just made my f***ing day!!!! I don't even care about the Machida loss now, just whaow! Almost had a tear in my eye. :thumb02:

WAR PENN!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> BJ is so hit and miss. I wish he would come into all of his fights like that.


Agreed. As soon as BJ came out, talking to himself, pacing back and forth I knew we'd see an incredible BJ Penn. Look at him against Sanchez and Hughes before the fights, compared to him prior to both Edgar fights. It's insane how different he looks.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, i've had my sleep and I'm still buzzing over Penns destruction! I love Penn!

You know what, i would LOVE to see BJ fight jake shields next, im 99 percent sure that he would demolish shields, would be great to watch.


----------



## AndyUK (Nov 21, 2010)

That was very unexpected. Penn meant business in there.Hughes was on a role but this will have brought him back down to earth after the role he was on. 

Whether he retires or not is up to him but he's not gonna be a top player in the Welterweight Division anymore so if it was me, I'd call it a day while I was in good health. He's got nothing to prove to anyone anymore.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Right after the staredown, realization set in and I said to a friend next to me "Penn by devestation" 21 seconds later I was right...too bad I couldn't change my fantasy MMA pick


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Trying to upload the Matt Hughes "what happened" GIF but its not letting me!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

How are you doing it? Most of the images here are hosted elsewhere such as tinypic or imageshack.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

kc1983 said:


> Trying to upload the Matt Hughes "what happened" GIF but its not letting me!


Do the image insert on the link like this..










Hit quote to see


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Man that fight was the best 21 second fighter ever was going nuts when BJ won.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I had just told Mrsfan she had plenty of time to fix me a drink.... she missed the fight.


raise01: MATT HUGHES


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Please Maynard, destroy Edgar, so Penn can destroy you. This is Bj's time, that was easily the happiest i've been watching a fight in awhile.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hughes looked on the upswing too, id say thats prob it for him. 

Im not sure where that puts BJ though, Hughes was on a good win streak and I think BJ is going to be right in the title picture if he can put someone in the top five down, Im just not sure he's going to be able to get that win.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm sure the Gracie camp was getting wary of Hughes.

1.) Royce Gracie
2.) Renzo Gracie
3.) Matt Serra - Pupil of Renzo
4.) Ricardo Almeida - Top student of Renzo
5.) BJ who also studied with them. 
* GSP

Huge win for BJ. I just hope he takes out Fitch cuz if he loses that's gonna suck. He's gonna be in "no man's land."


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Not sure what Hughes was thinking. He should have kept away from BJs striking power for a round and a half at least and I can almost guarantee BJ would have tired. He's always looked pudgy and a bit soft at 170 and fit and unbeatable at 155. I have to say that his striking just keeps getting better and frankly I was happy to see Hughes dispatched that quickly.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ufcrules said:


> Not sure what Hughes was thinking. He should have kept away from BJs striking power for a round and a half at least and I can almost guarantee BJ would have tired. He's always looked pudgy and a bit soft at 170 and fit and unbeatable at 155. I have to say that his striking just keeps getting better and frankly I was happy to see Hughes dispatched that quickly.


Hughes has done surprisingly well in his standup in his last 3 fights. I'm sure he was just too comfortable and thought he could weather the storm. He circled the wrong direction against a good boxer like BJ and paid the price.

Hughes still has some good fights left in him. He was looking awesome up until that. He won't be fighting for the belt again though.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Hughes has done surprisingly well in his standup in his last 3 fights. I'm sure he was just too comfortable and thought he could weather the storm. He circled the wrong direction against a good boxer like BJ and paid the price.
> 
> Hughes still has some good fights left in him. He was looking awesome up until that. He won't be fighting for the belt again though.


"Surprisingly well??" He fought Almeida and Gracie, two BJJ specialists. The Renzo fight was a gimmmick fight, largely.

Against Serra, I saw little or no evidence of good, much less outstanding boxing. He was the recipient of an inadvertent headbutt in the first, then spent most of the next two rounds laying 'n praying his way to a decision. 

I'm surprised he chose to stand against BJ as well, and I'm sure he realizes now in retrospect that he is not a boxer, much less a good one.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

ufcrules said:


> Not sure what Hughes was thinking. He should have kept away from BJs striking power for a round and a half at least and I can almost guarantee BJ would have tired. He's always looked pudgy and a bit soft at 170 and fit and unbeatable at 155. I have to say that his striking just keeps getting better and frankly I was happy to see Hughes dispatched that quickly.


Except this time at 170 BJ didnt look pudgy, he actually looked quite ripped and lean, I really hope BJ keeps up the good training habits.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> "Surprisingly well??" He fought Almeida and Gracie, two BJJ specialists. The Renzo fight was a gimmmick fight, largely.
> 
> Against Serra, I saw little or no evidence of good, much less outstanding boxing. He was the recipient of an inadvertent headbutt in the first, then spent most of the next two rounds laying 'n praying his way to a decision.
> 
> *I'm surprised he chose to stand against BJ as well*, and I'm sure he realizes now in retrospect that he is not a boxer, much less a good one.



:laugh::laugh:
It was 21 seconds into the fight. "keep it standing" might not have been his entire game plan.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I just watched the fight again, still gave me mad chills.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Did someone go completely off the wall and say BJ vs Fitch like BJ would win? 

First off thats a good idea if not just for the fact that Fitch would dominate him and beat him into giving up and send his overrated butt back to lightweight.

I doubt it will happen, my guess is he goes back to LW before hand because BJ's not even in the top five at welterweight so a title shot would come much faster at LW and IMO there are a few fighters that would give him fits.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> "Surprisingly well??" He fought Almeida and Gracie, two BJJ specialists. The Renzo fight was a gimmmick fight, largely.
> 
> Against Serra, I saw little or no evidence of good, much less outstanding boxing. He was the recipient of an inadvertent headbutt in the first, then spent most of the next two rounds laying 'n praying his way to a decision.
> 
> I'm surprised he chose to stand against BJ as well, and I'm sure he realizes now in retrospect that he is not a boxer, much less a good one.


Yes surprisingly well. Considering his entire career was based off of take downs, gnp, or submissions. Almeida and Gracie were both favored in the standup and Hughes rocked them both. That is surprising for a guy like Hughes...


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

rygu said:


> I can see BJ knocking out Hughes in the 2nd round. Either that or a TKO from strikes after dropping him with a punch.


Lol 1st comment was on the money


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Prior to UFC 123 Hughes was seen as having a possible title run left in them. Now he loses to guy whos been a top 10 p4p guy for most of the past 2/3 years and he should retire? I call that fickle


----------

